# My Bears came back from taxidermy



## Robertesq1 (Jul 26, 2008)

My Bears came back from taxidermy 
[][]

before:







after:








Before





after:


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jul 26, 2008)

fixed the dreaded "X."


----------



## SuperDuty335 (Aug 17, 2008)

The rug and the hardwood it is laying on are beautiful!


----------



## Robertesq1 (Aug 19, 2008)

SuperDuty335 said:


> The rug and the hardwood it is laying on are beautiful!




Thanks it's Brazilian Cherry....


----------



## mantis (Aug 19, 2008)

Look nice. You have something on your face tho:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Robertesq1 (Aug 19, 2008)

mantis said:


> Look nice. You have something on your face tho:biggrinbounce2:



I'm ugly as sin, just trying to do everyone a favor....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Aug 19, 2008)

Robertesq1 said:


> I'm ugly as sin, just trying to do everyone a favor....:greenchainsaw:



Uglier than the bear? 

:biggrinbounce2:


----------

